# OMG a snake in my dash!!!!



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Driving down the road today...by youngest lets out this scream like you wouldnt believe!!!! He had saw a snake go under his seat.
I pull over and him and I get out...I had to call my boyfriend to come and get it out. Im not afraid of snakes but the thought of one in my van...not knowing what kind or anything....NO way was I driving home...not to mention my youngest who I have many of times yelled at him for picking up spiders and even snakes was freaking out!!!!!

My boyfriend was off from work so he drove down to where we were....I think he thought we were crazy...but there it was...a 4ft black snake. He told me to open the back of the van...he was heading that way...but I was more worried about grabbing my sons hand...we were on the side of a busy road....so the snake turned and headed up front. Before my boyfriend could grab him...up in the dash he went.
We have tried everything all day to get this thing out....even taking the dash apart and we cant find him. We did all go inside for a bit so I guess he could have got out but..I dont think I can drive it tomorrow and I have to work!!!
Any idea how to get a snake out of a dash????


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

he is in your vent, might have went back out the way he came. got a ferret?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

crank up the heat


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

No ferret...every other kinda animals though.

Tried the heat...didnt work... then my boy friend had the brainy idea of smoking him out...so now my van smells like a camp fire....he is out there now putting the dash pieces back together and says its not in there...so we shall see tomorrow...good thing I dont have to go in until 1pm...maybe the heat will bring him out...it sits almost right in the sun during the day.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We usually run the A/C they dont like the cold that should chase him out of the dash. I remember once years ago when I worked in a shop we had to take a whole dash apart to get one out. Good Luck either way and remember they are more afraid of you than you are of them.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Try a mouse on a string


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hire a snake charmer. I saw on the Parent Trap that snakes will go away if you bang two sticks together....OK, I'm no help.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Hire a snake charmer. I saw on the Parent Trap that snakes will go away if you bang two sticks together....OK, I'm no help.


LOL...hey...I will bang anything together to get it out of there...lol..
i'm trying to laugh at this whole thing...actually it was VERY funny...I shouldnt laugh at my son but I tell you what...that scream he let out and then he started balling...while holding and still eating his mcdonalds cheeseburger...he wasnt letting anything take away his lunch...LOL....but he is the brave one...I mean I have had to SCREAM at times to drop snakes and spiders ... and to hear and see him afraid of that snake was funny.
I'm not deadly afraid of them but just the fact that he is in there and could drop out on my feet....well Im not to happy about that.
tomorrow I am wearing pants and NO sandals...its not getting my toes!!!!!

I am afraid that the engine got him...the heat from it.
He was on the move when my son saw him so I dont know where he was...maybe in the seats??? but once we saw him and I pulled over and we got out...I turnned the van off...when he went up in the dash it wasnt started...then my boyfriend drove home...about 10 miles...maybe 15...so Im not sure if he is still alive...I guess I will find out soon enough...and then my boyfriend will have to take everything apart or I will drive the truck and he can have the van...lol


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I just thought of something else too....we had went to a store today before we got lunch. Where I parked was grassy and there was a ditch....they were cutting grass so maybe thats when he got in there....we went from the store to mcdonalds drive thru and where my son spotted him in the van was about 3-5 miles (Im BAD at figuring miles)...so maybe he hadnt been in there long...prob looking for a way out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

leave a door open


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

That reminds me I need to feed my snake.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwww cute snakie


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Haunti has wasps. You have snakes. Remind me not to move close to either of you


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fork that! I hate snakes, they freak me out. Must of been from all those summers of picking up bales of hay and finding them in and under the bales. Good luck with your hitch hiker. If this happend to me, I would have already gone to car lot and traded it in snake and all.


----------

